# Themed christmas tree



## lookatme (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm getting ready to set up for christmas and I thought it would be fun to do a themed christmas tree this year. I have a few ideas that come to mind: 

- Under the sea theme with fish ornaments, starfish and seachells, nets, etc
- Pirate theme with jeweled garland, pirate flags, treasure maps, etc
- gingerbread theme with gingerbread man shaped cookie and candy
- beach theme with sand dollars, shells, pastel turquoise ribbons etc

I want to hear everyone elses ideas. Pictures would be fun too!


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

Fun ideas! Whatever you end up doing, I want to see pictures!!


----------



## Juniper (Nov 25, 2006)

I think the beach or the fish one sounds liek fun.


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 18, 2006)

LAst year my roommates and i painted old lightbulbs and made them into ornaments.


----------

